# Could someone please identify this 10 bolt in my 1970 Pontiac LeMans



## Daykron (Oct 13, 2020)

This is pic. of it. Does it look like a 8.2 BOP? I just bought this car about a month ago. I'm new to American cars.

Thank you

What are the 2 things at 5 & 7 o'clock?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

to me it looks like a n 8.2 with the crescent cut out

8.5 has a square corner there ,,,

casting number is cast into the right web and a julian date also


----------



## Daykron (Oct 13, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> to me it looks like a n 8.2 with the crescent cut out
> 
> 8.5 has a square corner there ,,,
> 
> casting number is cast into the right web and a julian date also


Thanks!


----------

